
Confirmed: Marc Andreessen Joins Facebook’s Board Of Directors - prakash
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/29/confirmed-marc-andreessen-joins-facebooks-board-of-directors/
======
dshah
Good win for Facebook. Marc is one of the smartest entrepreneurs out there and
has highly relevant experience.

